# CLI C-7 training



## mcpl_spunky (10 Jun 2005)

Is it true that they may be giving up the C-7 training this year ?


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

i have not heard anything about that. and it is not C-7 training, the proper name would be C-7 familiarization. you learn how to shoot the C-7. when i did it i think you got to shoot 3 mags with 5 rounds each. the year before me there was 3 mags with 10 rounds each.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Jun 2005)

I haven't heard anything about this either. Although anythings possible, they did take our Le endfileds away.


----------



## q_1966 (10 Jun 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> Although anythings possible, they did take our Le endfileds away.



.303 OR .22?


----------



## Burrows (10 Jun 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> Hey hutch


Don't post useless things to bring up your post count.


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Don't post useless things to bring up your post count.



ya i was wondering about that whole hey hutch thing


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Jun 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> .303 OR .22?



Both .303, then they took the .22. ;D
So it wouldn't entirely suprise me if they took them away, but as I said at the same time I haven't hared of anything yet.


----------



## Blunt Object (15 Jun 2005)

I haven't been to camp since 2003 and then I did C.L. and we got to use the Enfield .22s. Are you saying that they are phasing this out of the training for this year or they already have?


----------



## ryanmann356 (15 Jun 2005)

I haven't heard anything at all regarding the fazing out of the C7 familiarization.  I asked my CO about this (who is planning on attending VACSTC) and he didnt hear anything either.


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> Both .303, then they took the .22. ;D
> So it wouldn't entirely suprise me if they took them away, but as I said at the same time I haven't hared of anything yet.



They took the .22's now too? Things have sure changed in the little bit of time I have been out. When I left cadets in Aug 03 they had just took our .303's away. What do you have left? The Daisy air rifle?


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Jun 2005)

The Cadets as of last year still use the C-11 and C-12 Marksmenship rifles. they are chambered in 5.56 (.223) and 7.62 (.308) they are single shot bolt action match grade weapons. 

I know they were used extensivly in Connaught last year by all the shooters. The Daisy Air Rifles were used practically everyday, and there were a few .22 Rifles being used on the range as well.

Regards
   Josh


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2005)

Josh,

Thanks for clearing that up. I completely forgot about the C-11 and C-12 Marksmenship rifles. How can you tell I have been away from cadets, for what feels like forever. I never had access to these rifles when I was a cadet, but I also never took part in any marksmenship courses which would most likely explain that.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Jun 2005)

Wellt ats weired . My CO siad that there would be a chane of No C-7 farmiliarization, this year.And whats up with the Sunset Parade , this year we ? do we still get toi use the 303's?


----------



## Love793 (16 Jun 2005)

It's really a availibility of C7s issue more than anything else.  As you guys have figured out, your units do not hold C7s or have any entitlement to them.  What has to happen is the Corps has to get in touch with the affliate unit, and ask for their support.


----------



## Thompson_JM (17 Jun 2005)

If youre going to Connaught there are C-7's being held by the Cadet QM, as well as Lee Enfields in .303 and .22
also C-11's C-12's and some Anshultz .22's

Regards
 Josh


----------



## Black Watch (17 Jun 2005)

My god!!!! I left cadets in 02...Seems like forever. We did C7 shooting on adventure, and even on cli pipes and drums. But thoses were good old days (2000, 2001)


----------

